# Putin: "Occidente ci sconfigga sul campo. Vogliono combattere fino all'ultimo ucraino."



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2022)

Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:

"L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."


----------



## Albijol (7 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:
> 
> "L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
> Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."


Confermato che vuole un genocidio


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:
> 
> "L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
> Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."


Sanzioni e negoziati hanno prodotto un mostro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:
> 
> "L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che* l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. *È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
> *Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina*. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."



Potete dire tutto su Putin,ma provate a negare anche questa sua frase.
Per la serie : all'occidente frega una sega dell'ucraina,l'importante è bloccare/danneggiare la russia utilizzando gli ucraini a mò di carne da macello,un pò come alcuni di noi pensavano fin dal principio.
Solo carne da macello,nulla più.

Anche la seconda frase in grassetto è degna di nota


----------



## UDG (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Potete dire tutto su Putin,ma provate a negare anche questa sua frase.
> Per la serie : all'occidente frega una sega dell'ucraina,l'importante è bloccare/danneggiare la russia utilizzando gli ucraini a mò di carne da macello,un pò come alcuni di noi pensavano fin dal principio.
> Solo carne da macello,nulla più.
> 
> Anche la seconda frase in grassetto è degna di nota


Per questo non dovrebbero essere più inviate armi all'Ucraina, inviandole, si allungherebbe solamente la guerra e la lista di morti


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:
> 
> "L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
> Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."


Pazzo genocida e c'è chi continua a prendersela con Zelensky


----------



## hakaishin (7 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzo genocida e c'è chi continua a prendersela con Zelensky


Zelensky rimane un idiota drogato nelle mani degli Usa


----------



## Devil man (7 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Zelensky


La put-tana dell'america


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzo genocida e c'è chi continua a prendersela con Zelensky


Ma per favore...


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzo genocida e c'è chi continua a prendersela con Zelensky


c'è anche chi nega l'olocausto degli ebrei...figurati se non c'è chi se la prende di piu con Zelensky che con un genocida


----------



## gabri65 (7 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzo genocida e c'è chi continua a prendersela con Zelensky



E' inutile che continuate a latrare di genocidi soltanto perché non sono state rispettate le vostre ottimistiche quanto avventate previsioni.

La conosci benissimo la natura di questa guerra, cerchiamo ogni tanto di essere onesti intellettualmente.

La frittata era già pronta ancora prima che venisse sparato ufficialmente il primo colpo.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per questo non dovrebbero essere più inviate armi all'Ucraina, inviandole, si allungherebbe solamente la guerra e la lista di morti


ecco questo sarebbe un ottima cosa..per Putin intendo

è quello che sperava fin dall'inizio dopo aver anche sbandierato la minaccia nucleare...infatti secondo me dentro di se poi avrà pensato "ma porc...e ho anche minacciato un olocausto nucleare possibile che si debbano mettere tra le palle lo stesso questi ...che stress!!"

comunque se mai un giorno qualcuno attaccasse noi speriamo che non ragionino nel modo che dici te sennò siamo fottuti


----------



## Rivera10 (7 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' inutile che continuate a latrare di genocidi soltanto perché non sono state rispettate le vostre ottimistiche quanto avventate previsioni.
> 
> La conosci benissimo la natura di questa guerra, cerchiamo ogni tanto di essere onesti intellettualmente.
> 
> La frittata era già pronta ancora prima che venisse sparato ufficialmente il primo colpo.


Chissà dov' erano i paladini della giustizia quando il " genocida" di lamentava pubblicamente del boigottaggio sistematico degli accordi di Minsk da parte del governo di Kiev. E chissà dove stavano quando hanno svenduto i curdi ai turchi...
E chissà dove saranno quando li andrò cercando quest'inverno perché mi paghino le bollette


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2022)

Senza offesa mi viene il voltastomaco
Visto che il grande occidente (UE e USA) permette il genocidio vero e proprio mentre la vostra è solo una vostra conclusione.. sono indeciso tra quello di erdogan o quello degli ucraini per ovvi interessi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Chissà dov' erano i paladini della giustizia quando il " genocida" di lamentava pubblicamente del boigottaggio sistematico degli accordi di Minsk. E chissà dove stavano quando hanno svenduto i curdi ai turchi...
> E chissà dove saranno quando li andrò cercando quest'inverno perché mi paghino le bollette


Se devo fare un paragone direi che sembrano quelli che nutrono dubbi sulla corrotta A, malgrado ogni santissimo anno gli episodi (strani) si ripetono.. nel senso che pare che o non lo vogliono ammettere o vedere la realtà dei fatti


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Potete dire tutto su Putin,ma provate a negare anche questa sua frase.
> Per la serie : all'occidente frega una sega dell'ucraina,l'importante è bloccare/danneggiare la russia utilizzando gli ucraini a mò di carne da macello,un pò come alcuni di noi pensavano fin dal principio.
> Solo carne da macello,nulla più.
> 
> Anche la seconda frase in grassetto è degna di nota


Concorderei, se non fosse che ha iniziato lui


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2022)

Poi vorrei fare notare che la nostra complicità sta trasformando escalation in una guerra tra occidente e il resto del mondo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2022)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Concorderei, se non fosse che ha iniziato lui


Se si aspettavano Italia si..
Accettavano di essere uccisi con la dovuta pazienza 
Come noi questo inverno


----------



## Cantastorie (7 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Se si aspettavano Italia si..
> Accettavano di essere uccisi con la dovuta pazienza
> Come noi questo inverno


Sai che non ho capito?


----------



## vota DC (7 Luglio 2022)

Zelensky non vuole rinunciare al Donbass perché è una zona ricchissima per quanto russofona e difficile da tenere. Per la Crimea più povera e piena di russi e tatari non ha mosso un dito e offriva pure il riconoscimento ufficiale. È l'occidente con stoltenberg in primis ad avere detto di usare fino all'ultimo ucraino per impedire ciò e senza intervento diretto occidentale....sarebbe come se Draghi imponesse a Musumeci di immolare ogni siciliano per impedire ai sudtirolesi di andare con l'Austria mentre le altre regioni si girano i pollici.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:
> 
> "L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
> Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."



Un codardo... manifestamente ha vissuto una gioventù da sfigato.

Se chiunque provasse ad affrontarlo con la sua stessa moneta, inizierebbe a minacciare con le armi nucleari.

Un pò come fare il bullo con un tizio disarmato con la pistola in mano, sono capace pure io.
Sarebbero capaci tutti.

Brutta situazione, e con tutti i fan che ha Putin, il futuro è tetro.
Finché non si incontra un col caxxo più duro del tuo, funziona anche come strategia.

Ma occhio a farsi affascinare dall'uomo forte con caxxo duro, perché c è sempre qualcuno che ce l'ha più duro....


----------



## darden (7 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Zelensky non vuole rinunciare al Donbass perché è una zona ricchissima per quanto russofona e difficile da tenere. Per la Crimea più povera e piena di russi e tatari non ha mosso un dito e offriva pure il riconoscimento ufficiale. È l'occidente con stoltenberg in primis ad avere detto di usare fino all'ultimo ucraino per impedire ciò e senza intervento diretto occidentale....sarebbe come se Draghi imponesse a Musumeci di immolare ogni siciliano per impedire ai sudtirolesi di andare con l'Austria mentre le altre regioni si girano i pollici.


Il tuo esempio non sta in piedi un paragone corretto sarebbe una della zone più ricche dell'Italia. In pratica è come se draghi chiedesse a tutti gli italiani di difendere la Lombardia dagli svizzeri.

Comunque tutta questa è una guerra economica per il Donbass e l'accesso alle risorse non sfruttate nel mare, ucraina non ha o soldi per sfruttarle entra nella sfera occidentale gli arrivano o soldi e diminuisce dipendenza UE da Russia quei territori in mano ai russi evitano questo per Putin...

Delle persone che stanno lì e che moriranno non interessa a nessuno da un lato e dall'altro


----------



## danjr (7 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Sanzioni e negoziati hanno prodotto un mostro


Parole sante. Se non ricordo male quando volle conquistare la Georgia Bush Jr minaccio istanteamente la discesa in campo degli USA e Putin se la squagliò. Purtroppo le
Sanzioni sono la risorsa dei deboli


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Potete dire tutto su Putin,ma provate a negare anche questa sua frase.
> Per la serie : all'occidente frega una sega dell'ucraina,l'importante è bloccare/danneggiare la russia utilizzando gli ucraini a mò di carne da macello,un pò come alcuni di noi pensavano fin dal principio.
> Solo carne da macello,nulla più.
> 
> Anche la seconda frase in grassetto è degna di nota



Che l’Ucraina sia usata per danneggiare il più possibile la Russia ormai lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzo genocida e c'è chi continua a prendersela con Zelensky


Al pari di chi si mastirba su zelenskone, in primis i burocrati di Bruxelles che stanno uccidendo stati per i loro meri interessi. E sai di cosa sto parlando


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' inutile che continuate a latrare di genocidi soltanto perché non sono state rispettate le vostre ottimistiche quanto avventate previsioni.
> 
> La conosci benissimo la natura di questa guerra, cerchiamo ogni tanto di essere onesti intellettualmente.
> 
> La frittata era già pronta ancora prima che venisse sparato ufficialmente il primo colpo.


Eh il default tecnico-immaginario, le armi che dovevano finire il 25 febbraio, zelescone che doveva marciare su Mosca il 26 febbraio... Gli rode il popò, i figli di Bruxelles son così


----------



## UDG (7 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco questo sarebbe un ottima cosa..per Putin intendo
> 
> è quello che sperava fin dall'inizio dopo aver anche sbandierato la minaccia nucleare...infatti secondo me dentro di se poi avrà pensato "ma porc...e ho anche minacciato un olocausto nucleare possibile che si debbano mettere tra le palle lo stesso questi ...che stress!!"
> 
> comunque se mai un giorno qualcuno attaccasse noi speriamo che non ragionino nel modo che dici te sennò siamo fottuti


Lo saremo comunque, anche con armi a disposizione


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Luglio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Lo saremo comunque, anche con armi a disposizione


Fai notare "all'amico zelenskiano" che siamo fottuti anche per aver appoggiato il pagliaccio ucraino, ma se ne accorgerà anche lui sto inverno, se non é uno dei mantenuti dallo stato


----------



## Riccardo88 (8 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:
> 
> "L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
> *Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina*. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."


Parole di un povero mentecatto genocida in difficoltà, bersi questa è come bersi "l'isteria dell'Occidente".
Il 0.3% dell'ucraina conquistato in un mese.
"Il 28 Febbraio Kiev è caduta"
"In una settimana arriviamo a Berlino"

Solo 5miliardi in armi sono arrivate a Kiev, povero Putler.
50miliardi sono in arrivo. 
E se non bastano quelli arriva lo zio Sam.
Così bene che hanno già scavato trincee a Belgorod 
Poveri Ruski.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Luglio 2022)

E' una roba un po' qualunquista, ma alla fine non ci saranno vincitori, ne usciremo tutti con le pezze al culo. In Russia immagino che i media faranno i gradassi parlando della situazione disastrosa europea, facendo finta di niente dei problemi loro, così come qua ci si fa le seghe sul default tecnico russo, facendo finta di niente del disastro che aumenta giorno dopo giorno. Purtroppo ormai è una situazione lose - lose.


----------



## Riccardo88 (8 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ecco questo sarebbe un ottima cosa..per Putin intendo
> 
> è quello che sperava fin dall'inizio dopo aver anche sbandierato la minaccia nucleare...infatti secondo me dentro di se poi avrà pensato "ma porc...e ho anche minacciato un olocausto nucleare possibile che si debbano mettere tra le palle lo stesso questi ...che stress!!"
> 
> comunque se mai un giorno qualcuno attaccasse noi speriamo che non ragionino nel modo che dici te sennò siamo fottuti


Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, la NATO non dovrebbe intervenire (cit. Orsini e seguaci)
Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, non ci devono aiutare con ami (cit. Orsini e i suoi seguaci).

Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, negoziamo:
-totale disarmo dell'Italia. 
-Lombardia, Veneto e Lazio a chi ci attacca.
-dopo il disarmo, al primo sguardo storto verso un Rusko in Italia, si prendono tutto.

Più o meno le condizioni del negoziato proposto agli ucraini, e negarlo è pura malafede.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, la NATO non dovrebbe intervenire (cit. Orsini e seguaci)
> Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, non ci devono aiutare con ami (cit. Orsini e i suoi seguaci).
> 
> Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, negoziamo:
> ...


Il problema è che noi siamo nella nato e siamo un membro importante oltre che essere legati indissolubilmente all’Ue. L’ucraina grazie a Dio non è né nella nato né in ue. Quindi non gli si deve nulla ed è stato fatto anche troppo.
L’esempio poi fatto se attaccassero noi, non ha senso


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un codardo... manifestamente ha vissuto una gioventù da sfigato.
> 
> Se chiunque provasse ad affrontarlo con la sua stessa moneta, inizierebbe a minacciare con le armi nucleari.
> 
> ...


Un pò come l'occidente fà da decenni con i vari paesi dov'è stata importata la nostra democrazia..
Detto questo si hai ragione è proprio nel DNA umano la gara a chi c'è lha più duro e alla fine ci sarà sempre uno più tosto,però in questo momento ci sono biden che non sta sopra una bici,l'inglese after hours, in Francia il renzi francese,in Italia il dragone banchiere a difesa di un comico cocainomane...
Il problema è questo, il mostro dittatore è sempre stato lì da quando ho ricordo mi dipingono putin il dittatore cattivo (malato terminale da decenni) però poi vedi che finanzi,vendi,ospiti,sfrutti le ricchezze del mostro da sempre,ti ricordi di trovare un altro fornitore di gas il giorno dopo l'invasione, e ci mandi giggino a "svoltare" un po di gas,perché non bisogna finanziare più il mostro.
Questa guerra sarà sempre colpa di putin,ma l'abbiamo scatenata noi con una politica interna dei vari paesi corrotta e soprattutto incompetente.
Purtroppo la perderemo tutti come vada vada con la consapevolezza che forse un po c'è la meritiamo tutti..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' inutile che continuate a latrare di genocidi soltanto perché non sono state rispettate le vostre ottimistiche quanto avventate previsioni.
> 
> La conosci benissimo la natura di questa guerra, cerchiamo ogni tanto di essere onesti intellettualmente.
> 
> La frittata era già pronta ancora prima che venisse sparato ufficialmente il primo colpo.


 "è inutile che continuate a latrare" GODO


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' inutile che continuate a *latrare* di genocidi soltanto perché non sono state rispettate le vostre ottimistiche quanto avventate previsioni.
> 
> La conosci benissimo la natura di questa guerra, cerchiamo ogni tanto di essere onesti intellettualmente.
> 
> La frittata era già pronta ancora prima che venisse sparato ufficialmente il primo colpo.


E daje. Fortuna che si dovrebbe rispettare il parere altrui.
Qui non latra proprio nessuno.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, la NATO non dovrebbe intervenire (cit. Orsini e seguaci)
> Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, non ci devono aiutare con ami (cit. Orsini e i suoi seguaci).
> 
> Se qualcuno attaccasse noi, negoziamo:
> ...


Parliamone, non sono certo che le 3 regioni andrebbero davvero in peggio, ma la nazione di parassiti non durerebbe un anno


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E daje. Fortuna che si dovrebbe rispettare il parere altrui.
> Qui non latra proprio nessuno.



Guarda che io rispetto la tua opinione, non ti ho mica detto di fare alcunché. La posso trovare fuori luogo, se permetti, e a mio parere. Perciò non offenderti.

Ho solo osservato che è inutile fare iperboli con i genocidi per enfatizzare la situazione, da cui il latrare. Ti aspettavi zero morti tra i civili forse? Il genocidio ha ben altre connotazioni, se poi qui c'è genocidio, beh, allora qualsiasi azione di guerra è genocidio.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Un pò come l'occidente fà da decenni con i vari paesi dov'è stata importata la nostra democrazia..
> Detto questo si hai ragione è proprio nel DNA umano la gara a chi c'è lha più duro e alla fine ci sarà sempre uno più tosto,però in questo momento ci sono biden che non sta sopra una bici,l'inglese after hours, in Francia il renzi francese,in Italia il dragone banchiere a difesa di un comico cocainomane...
> Il problema è questo, il mostro dittatore è sempre stato lì da quando ho ricordo mi dipingono putin il dittatore cattivo (malato terminale da decenni) però poi vedi che finanzi,vendi,ospiti,sfrutti le ricchezze del mostro da sempre,ti ricordi di trovare un altro fornitore di gas il giorno dopo l'invasione, e ci mandi giggino a "svoltare" un po di gas,perché non bisogna finanziare più il mostro.
> Questa guerra sarà sempre colpa di putin,ma l'abbiamo scatenata noi con una politica interna dei vari paesi corrotta e soprattutto incompetente.
> Purtroppo la perderemo tutti come vada vada con la consapevolezza che forse un po c'è la meritiamo tutti..



Tutto quello che vuoi.

Ma Putin vi ha già detto che se gli rompete le palle, NON HA ALCUN PROBLEMA A POLVERIZZARVI.

Detto questo, chi vuole continuare a leccargli in deretano, stimarlo ed esserne affascinato ha tutto il diritto di farlo.

Purtroppo io sto dalla parte opposta nel modo di pensare: non lecco il culo nemmeno a chi mi tratta bene.

Figurati a chi mi fa un torto.. 

Purtroppo sono nato palle munito, se mi rispetti ti do tutto il braccio se me lo chiedi.
Se mi pesti un dito divento un tuo nemico.

Di certo se mi dici di stare attento che la mia vita per te vale zero, non ti risponderò mai con "come è umano lei" 

Mi spiace, se ne facciano una ragione tutti i fan di Putin.

Che immancabilmente premettono "io condanno Putin" ma ovviamente se potessero scegliere vorrebbero che la Russia ottenesse tutto quello che vuole.
Di fatto sono schierati con Putin in questa vicenda.
Palese palese.

Ma sono scelte che rispetto, c è pieno zeppo di gente che davanti a personalità forti si Inginocchiano affascinati.


----------



## Nevergiveup (8 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Putin alla DUMA:
> 
> "L'Occidente non riuscirà a seminare discordia e confusione in Russia. Oggi sentiamo dire che vogliono sconfiggerci sul campo di battaglia. Che dire, che ci provino. Abbiamo sentito molte volte che l'Occidente vuole combatterci fino all'ultimo ucraino. È una tragedia per il popolo ucraino, ma sembra che tutto vada in questa direzione.
> Tutti devono sapere che in linea di massima non abbiamo ancora iniziato nulla di serio in Ucraina. Allo stesso tempo, non rifiutiamo nemmeno di tenere colloqui di pace. Ma coloro che rifiutano devono sapere che più andremo avanti, più sarà difficile per loro negoziare con noi."


La storia si dimentica troppo in fretta, appena scomparsa la generazione nata negli anni 10-20 che i russi li ha conosciuti sul serio e siamo ripiombati nell'adorazione moskovita.

C'è un abisso culturale tra l'occidente e i russi ma ne abbiamo perso memoria. Detto ciò in questa storia chi prima chi dopo tutti hanno commesso errori imperdonabili, fatto sta che oggi ci troviamo in scacco di questo imbelle.


----------



## Manue (8 Luglio 2022)

Io dico una cosa, e chi ha un minimo di passione militare non può far altro che concordare.

A livello tecnologico, a livello potenziale, a livello pratico, 
la Russia dall'occidente verrebbe spazzata via senza ricorrere alle armi nucleari, per quanto abisso c'è.

Possiamo aprire un capitolo sulla nuclearizzazione, ma questo significa cancellare tutto e tutti.

Loro lo sanno molto bene, , 
ma devono per forza parlare per tentare di mettere dei paletti, come quando dissero "se Svezia e Finlandia entrano nella Nato, risponderemo"... per poi dire "non preoccupa se aderiscono".
Ora stanno dicendo "se aprono basi in Svezia e Finlandia, risponderemo"... vedremo.

Questa guerra ha delle ragioni politiche ovviamente, e sicuramente gli Usa vedono di buonissimo occhio questo conflitto, anche in ottica di indebolimento europeo...

Sono convinto però che la Russia ha paura di entrare in guerra con la Nato, è l'ultima cosa che vorrebbe.


----------



## Riccardo88 (8 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> Ma Putin vi ha già detto che se gli rompete le palle, NON HA ALCUN PROBLEMA A POLVERIZZARVI.
> 
> ...


Definire Putin una 'personalita' forte' non ha senso.
Ricorrere alla minaccia atomica è da miserabili, poco da fare i diplomatici.
La scusa delle espansioni della NATO (ma non era quello il problema, vedi Svezia e Finlandia libere di aggiungersi).
La scusa degli Azov (vedi Wagner che lui impiega in Ucraina)
La scusa del proteggere la popolazione russofona ucraina (vedi l'80-90% dei russofoni ucraini che lo vorrebbero morto).

Qui si tratta 'dell'Impero russo', un criminale.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> Ma Putin vi ha già detto che se gli rompete le palle, NON HA ALCUN PROBLEMA A POLVERIZZARVI.
> 
> ...


hai detto tutto e bene

purtroppo come dissi tempo fa questa vicenda mi ha fatto rendere conto che c'è pieno di gente che ha paura anche della propria ombra...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Peskov, portavoce del Cremlino: La Russia sta utilizzando una parte insignificante del suo potenziale militare nell’operazione speciale in Ucraina.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi.
> 
> Ma Putin vi ha già detto che se gli rompete le palle, NON HA ALCUN PROBLEMA A POLVERIZZARVI.


Sarà perché io mi ricordo gli altri anni dove si preoccupava che Occidente non ci informava di niente ed era dispiaciuto nel sapere che potevano morire all'improvviso senza sapere niente della situazione che si stava creando  ed l'ha fatto più volte in questi anni....

Dopo è arrivato alla conclusione
che con i muri non si può dialogare


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2022)

*Torniamo alla cronaca e alle notizie*.
*Da adesso i post off topic (le solite cose ripetute all'infinito da almeno 5 mesi) verranno cancellati.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2022)

*Putin schiera il cosiddetto "Mostro degli Abissi", "Belgorod", il più grande sottomarino varato dai tempi dell'Urss: concepito per lanciare apocalittici siluri nucleari.*


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin schiera il cosiddetto "Mostro degli Abissi", "Belgorod", il più grande sottomarino varato dai tempi dell'Urss: concepito per lanciare apocalittici siluri nucleari.*


il nome sempra quello di una band death metal ahahah 

chi conosce il genere concorderà..


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin schiera il cosiddetto "Mostro degli Abissi", "Belgorod", il più grande sottomarino varato dai tempi dell'Urss: concepito per lanciare apocalittici siluri nucleari.*


Non so quanti siluri possa lanciare contemporaneamente, ma a Vladimir ne chiedo uno su Bruxelles, uno su Washington e uno su Roma, se gliene avanza uno gli invio le coordinate di casa mia così la finisco con ste menate


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so quanti siluri possa lanciare contemporaneamente, ma a Vladimir ne chiedo uno su Bruxelles, uno su Washington e uno su Roma, se gliene avanza uno gli invio le coordinate di casa mia così la finisco con ste menate


Non la stai prendendo benissimo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non so quanti siluri possa lanciare contemporaneamente, ma a Vladimir ne chiedo uno su Bruxelles, uno su Washington e uno su Roma, se gliene avanza uno gli invio le coordinate di casa mia così la finisco con ste menate



Basterebbero i primi due obiettivi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin schiera il cosiddetto "Mostro degli Abissi", "Belgorod", il più grande sottomarino varato dai tempi dell'Urss: concepito per lanciare apocalittici siluri nucleari.*



"Spezzeremo le reni alla russia" 
Poi detto da un pagliaccio italico fa ancora più ridere.

Diciamo che il Belgorod non è propriamente un giocattolino.
Ma l'importante è farci vedere forti,no ?
L'importante è far vedere di non avere paura,no ?
L'importante è andare contro Putin perchè,secondi alcuni,ci ha minacciato,quindi è cosa buona e giusta andargli a 2 cm e fare testa a testa,proprio come si faceva nei campetti delle scuole medie una volta suonata la campanella


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Spezzeremo le reni alla russia"
> Poi detto da un pagliaccio italico fa ancora più ridere.
> 
> Diciamo che il Belgorod non è propriamente un giocattolino.
> ...


Diciamo che spesso manca il contatto con la realtà…


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "Spezzeremo le reni alla russia"
> Poi detto da un pagliaccio italico fa ancora più ridere.
> 
> Diciamo che il Belgorod non è propriamente un giocattolino.
> ...


La cosa più bella sono le dichiarazioni " muscolari" di persone che, anche fuori da qui,a parole sembrano entità a metà tra titani e Dei dell' Olimpo
Devo dire che se sono loro l' ultima linea di difesa mi sento al sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *"Spezzeremo le reni alla russia" *
> Poi detto da un pagliaccio italico fa ancora più ridere.
> 
> Diciamo che il Belgorod non è propriamente un giocattolino.
> ...



Ma loro lo sanno?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Diciamo che spesso manca il contatto con la realtà…



Secondo me il contatto c’è ma la realtà poi viene volutamente falsificata.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me il contatto c’è ma la realtà poi viene volutamente falsificata.


Non saprei anche, ma leggo davvero cose assurde a volte.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non saprei anche*, ma leggo davvero cose assurde a volte.*



Quelle ci saranno sempre ma credo che rispetto ai primi tempi della guerra ora molti abbiamo preso coscienza della vera natura del conflitto e abbiamo capito chi ci guadagna.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quelle ci saranno sempre ma credo che rispetto ai primi tempi della guerra ora molti abbiamo preso coscienza della vera natura del conflitto e abbiamo capito chi ci guadagna.


Ah sicuro, prima o poi tutti (più o meno) si mangiano la foglia e capiscono che non è come sembrava.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non la stai prendendo benissimo


Ho già fin troppi catsi per la testa già di mio, per dar contento il popolino che pretendeva i locchedauns eterni, crisi familiari ovviamente dovute ai locchedauns pretesti dai parassiti, un sàtan 2 in casa sarebbe rapido e indolore, ma sopratutto farebbe male anche ai parassiti che mi hanno ridotto così, 2 piccioni con una fava


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Basterebbero i primi due obiettivi


No no, pure Roma, perché certi vermi potrebbero arrivare anche più in alto di ora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma loro lo sanno?


Ricordi la storiella "_la struttura alare del calabrone,in relazione al suo peso,non è adatta al volo,ma lui non lo sa e e vola lo stesso" ?_
Ecco,è lo stesso identico discorso per i missili russi.
Loro non sanno di averli terminati a febbraio,quindi continuano ad utilizzarli lo stesso!
E anche per la minaccia del somaro Letta....
A loro la notizia non è arrivata,per quello continuano ad attaccare e conquistare territori 




hakaishin ha scritto:


> Diciamo che spesso manca il contatto con la realtà…





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella sono le dichiarazioni " muscolari" di persone che, anche fuori da qui,a parole sembrano entità a metà tra titani e Dei dell' Olimpo
> Devo dire che se sono loro l' ultima linea di difesa mi sento al sicuro


Diciamo che in inverno probabilmente in molti entreranno a contatto con la dura realtà.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non lo sanno,per quello continuano ad attaccare e conquistare territori
> *Poi ricordi la storiella "la struttura alare del calabrone,in relazione al suo peso,non è adatta al volo,ma lui non lo sa e e vola lo stesso" ?
> Ecco,è lo stesso identico discorso per i missili russi.*
> Loro non sanno di averli terminati a febbraio,quindi continuano ad utilizzarli lo stesso!
> ...



Il riferimento era proprio alla storiella


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non lo sanno,per quello continuano ad attaccare e conquistare territori
> Poi ricordi la storiella "_la struttura alare del calabrone,in relazione al suo peso,non è adatta al volo,ma lui non lo sa e e vola lo stesso" ?_
> Ecco,è lo stesso identico discorso per i missili russi.
> Loro non sanno di averli terminati a febbraio,quindi continuano ad utilizzarli lo stesso!
> ...


Solo chi non é parassita nazionale, tipo pensionati o statali


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No no, pure Roma, perché certi vermi potrebbero arrivare anche più in alto di ora



A Roma prendono ordini. Basta che evitare che arrivino


----------



## Devil man (8 Luglio 2022)

Biden che in conferenza stampa ripete le note del gobbo 

*"Chiuse virgolette" ripeti la frase





*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Biden che in conferenza stampa ripete le note del gobbo
> 
> *"Chiuse virgolette" ripeti la frase
> 
> ...



Dimmi che non è successo realmente


----------



## Swaitak (8 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Putin schiera il cosiddetto "Mostro degli Abissi", "Belgorod", il più grande sottomarino varato dai tempi dell'Urss: concepito per lanciare apocalittici siluri nucleari.*


c'è da dire che Vladimiro ha armi e mezzi da vero villain, hanno sempre quell'aspetto un po Steampunk e badass. 
I nostri mezzi sono troppo curati e chirurgici


----------



## hakaishin (8 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ho già fin troppi catsi per la testa già di mio, per dar contento il popolino che pretendeva i locchedauns eterni, crisi familiari ovviamente dovute ai locchedauns pretesti dai parassiti, un sàtan 2 in casa sarebbe rapido e indolore, ma sopratutto farebbe male anche ai parassiti che mi hanno ridotto così, 2 piccioni con una fava


Mi spiace Ringhio, ti ho sempre stimato e ti sono vicino. Adesso sei furioso e ci sta ma non dire ste cose. Devi essere più forte del popolino e di queste baggianate e so che non è facile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che Vladimiro ha armi e mezzi da vero villain, hanno sempre quell'aspetto un po Steampunk e badass.
> I nostri mezzi sono troppo curati e chirurgici



Il nostro giocattolino al massimo servirà per rimuovere la plastica dal fondo del mare  
Non ricordo comunque se noi possiamo avere sottomarini "decenti" o siamo ancora inchiodati ai trattati del dopoguerra


----------



## cris (8 Luglio 2022)

Ma basta putin, vai a dormire, vecchio delirante ormai


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2022)

Passo per il consueto saluto mensile. A che punto siamo? Grano e gas scarseggiano, la bamba per ZeleZele invece no immagino, vero? Lo vedrei bene in curva Sud con la sciarpa rossonera.
Nel frattempo continuo a pagare il pieno di carburante sistematicamente qualche euro in più del precedente. Bollette lasciamo perdere. La mia compagna ormai frigge con l olio di oliva che tanto costa meno di quello di girasole (e fa meno male ). Però compenso abbondantemente tutto con la borsa, che grazie al tremendo genocidio va alla grande. Se dessi retta a voi filosofi sul susseguirsi degli eventi, vivrei sotto i ponti con una pera infilata nel braccio. Insomma, siete contenti dell'inflazione fracica per aiutare il popolo gialloblu ? Dai per i fratelli ucraini questo ed altro, se fossi in parlamento proporrei direttamente la cessione del quinto


----------



## Devil man (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dimmi che non è successo realmente


Ok ti dico che è successo veramente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2022)

Aprite un nuovo topic sulla gaffe di Biden perché qui è off topic.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Passo per il consueto saluto mensile. A che punto siamo? Grano e gas scarseggiano, la bamba per ZeleZele invece no immagino, vero? Lo vedrei bene in curva Sud con la sciarpa rossonera.
> Nel frattempo continuo a pagare il pieno di carburante sistematicamente qualche euro in più del precedente. Bollette lasciamo perdere. La mia compagna ormai frigge con l olio di oliva che tanto costa meno di quello di girasole (e fa meno male ). Però compenso abbondantemente tutto con la borsa, che grazie al tremendo genocidio va alla grande. Se dessi retta a voi filosofi sul susseguirsi degli eventi, vivrei sotto i ponti con una pera infilata nel braccio. Insomma, siete contenti dell'inflazione fracica per aiutare il popolo gialloblu ? Dai per i fratelli ucraini questo ed altro, se fossi in parlamento proporrei direttamente la cessione del quinto


Chi è il pazzo che baratterebbe la fritturina per la libertà di un popolo? Sacrificio assolutamente folle

Per quel che riguarda carburante e bollette, puoi rivolgerti tranquillamente ai luminari che da 35 anni ci governano e ai geniacci del NO a qualsiasi cosa


----------



## Devil man (8 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aprite un nuovo topic sulla gaffe di Biden perché qui è off topic.


Ormai non sono più novità


----------



## Devil man (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il nostro giocattolino al massimo servirà per rimuovere la plastica dal fondo del mare
> Non ricordo comunque se noi possiamo avere sottomarini "decenti" o siamo ancora inchiodati ai trattati del dopoguerra


Quello di Putin sembra un vero sottomarino, il nostro è più simile ad una supposta


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quello di Putin sembra un vero sottomarino, il nostro è più simile ad una supposta



Entrambi in fondo sono una supposta per noi


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Chi è il pazzo che baratterebbe la fritturina per la libertà di un popolo? Sacrificio assolutamente folle


Scemo io che pensavo che l'inflazione fosse generale, che ignorante...é salito solo l'olio quindi? Ottimo. Direi che é bene tornare nei topic di calcio. Buon proseguimento 

NB che é "colpa della guerra" lo dicono i politici, non io. E che sia una vera "colpa" o che ci stiano marciando poco importa, il costo della vita sta salendo in maniera imbarazzante. Ma dobbiamo salvare la libertà del popolo rus...ehm ucraino, quindi questo ed altro


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Luglio 2022)

Comunque ho letto ora (si,mi appassionano questi "mezzi portatori di morte",soprattutto quelli marini ),che questo sottomarino Belgorod,oltre ad avere reattori nucleari che gli garantiscono una autonomia praticamente illimitata e avere,come armamenti,dei siluri nucleari...

Il Belgorod dovrebbe essere equipaggiato anche con il Poseidon.
Ne parlavamo mesi fa mentre discutevamo dei missili balistici Satan.

P.S i poseidon sono dei droni subaquei lunghi fino a 24 metri (anche loro dotati di reattori nucleari) equipaggiati con testate nucleari di diversi megatoni.
Se ricordate,anche in tv molte volte hanno parlato di questi droni (poseidon) capaci,almeno teoricamente,di creare uno tsunami e distruggere porti o città costiere.


----------



## davidsdave80 (8 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Definire Putin una 'personalita' forte' non ha senso.
> Ricorrere alla minaccia atomica è da miserabili, poco da fare i diplomatici.
> La scusa delle espansioni della NATO (ma non era quello il problema, vedi Svezia e Finlandia libere di aggiungersi).
> La scusa degli Azov (vedi Wagner che lui impiega in Ucraina)
> ...


Avrei preferito fare altro questo sera ..ma visto che sono a casa a c*******are..per cause di forza maggiore... Provo a mettere sul tavolo qualche elemento, anche se verrò tacciato di fascista / pro Putin etc etc.. ho un brutto vizio, mi piace vedere: le cose anche dal punto di vista dell'altro, non solo il "nostro" occidentale .
1) *La scusa delle espansioni della NATO (ma non era quello il problema, vedi Svezia e Finlandia libere di aggiungersi).* Scusa fino a un certo punto ... l'espansione della nato in ucraina avrebbe chiuso alla Russia i passaggi verso i "mari caldi" .
Fonte ? Marzo 2021 Limes - Dario Fabbri ( *digitate su YouTube *"*Stati Uniti vs Russia, cosa succede in ucraina?"* ). Da fonti citate da fabbri, l'ucraina stava costruendo basi a standard nato sulla costa del mar nero e nella zona del Donbass, supportati sul terreno da militari canadesi e usa .
Mi chiedo, se la Russia dovesse costruire basi a standard russo in Messico, Canada o Costa Rica, dici che gli USA starebbero lì a guardare ?
*2) La scusa degli Azov (vedi Wagner che lui impiega in Ucraina). *Ti ricordo che a 200 km dalla nostra costa, in Francia, c'è la Legione Straniera, vanno in giro con la bandiera arcobaleno ? sono dei " Ciellini" .. non credo ..
Invece, la cosa che mi ha sconvolto, sono stati i servizi di due testate inglesi gomblottiste (The Guardian e Times). *Su YouTube digitate:* "_*Ukraine's far-right children's camp: 'I want to bring up a warrior*_'". Campi estivi organizzati da Azov e altri gruppi di estrema destra per i bambini e gli adolescenti ucraini, in tutte le principali città ucraine (insegnano a utilizzare Ak47 e promuovono la cultura nazista). Mi chiedo, ci sono anche in Russia ? se si, alzo le mani, come non detto .
In ogni caso lo trovo abberrante, in un'ottica di lungo periodo ( inculcare questo tipo di cultura a migliaia di giovani in un paese molto giovane..nel medio periodo e molto pericoloso secondo me). A maggior ragione in un paese come l'ucraina, che vuole entrare in UE
*3) La scusa del proteggere la popolazione russofona ucraina (vedi l'80-90% dei russofoni ucraini che lo vorrebbero morto). 
Su YouTube digitate: " Perché l'Ucraina è colpa dell'Occidente? Con John Mearsheimer" *Professore USA di politica internazionale, non certo un geopolitico dell'ultim'ora

*4) qual'è ad oggi la situazione sul campo ? non guardo il corriere o sky, guardo su Youtube il canale delle Forze Armate Austriache.* Guardate cosa dice il colonnello (che opera anche con la NATO) nell'ultimo aggiornamento. *Su YouTube digitate: "War in Ukraine: Luhansk has fallen - what's to expect?"*

La situazione sul campo, ad oggi, per l'esercito ucraino è disastrosa. Ho sentito l'intervista di una dottoressa ucraina che era al fronte, molto chiaramente dice che al momento la gran parte sono volontari con Zero esperienza o quasi

Queste persone hanno la verità in tasca ? assolutamente no, ma mi hanno fatto riflettere che forse, dall'altro lato, uno completamente pazzo non c'è, c'è un Dittatore con pochi scrupoli, che difende i suoi interessi e solo in parte quelli del suo popolo, ma che provare a fargli la guerra tramite un popolo già bistrattato come quello ucraino, è deplorevole.

Sono stati attaccati ?si, ma hanno fatto di tutto (loro o chi per loro) per provocare la Russia. 
Se pensiamo un attimo, per assurdo, che venissimo attaccati dagli usa, pensi che noi Italiani con l'approccio "armatevi e partite" avremmo delle chance, pur essendo eventualmente dalla parte della ragione ? per me è un suicidio, per cui, dobbiamo cercare di usare altri canali (diplomatici, negoziali, che ci piaccia o no) e non fare i gradassi sui media e non solo..pensando di poterli sconfiggere, nel caso... con quale prezzo umano??

Risultato ad oggi, migliaia e migliaia di morti tra giovani e meno giovani ucraini ( e russi) e per ora per noi, dal punto di vista economico, un disastro ( soprattutto per coloro che hanno redditi anche sino a 70/75k all'anno).


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto ora (si,mi appassionano questi "mezzi portatori di morte",soprattutto quelli marini ),che questo sottomarino Belgorod,oltre ad avere reattori nucleari che gli garantiscono una autonomia praticamente illimitata e avere,come armamenti,dei siluri nucleari...
> 
> Il Belgorod dovrebbe essere equipaggiato anche con il Poseidon.
> Ne parlavamo mesi fa mentre discutevamo dei missili balistici Satan.
> ...



Grazie ora stiamo tutti più sereni.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2022)

Zelensky ringrazia Biden per armi e per il continuo ed efficace sostegno nel contrastare l’aggressione russa.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che Vladimiro ha armi e mezzi da vero villain, hanno sempre quell'aspetto un po Steampunk e badass.
> I nostri mezzi sono troppo curati e chirurgici



Proprio un gran bel mandingo.

Chissà se la corazzata della Carola Rackete insieme con i coraggiosi marinai del PD gliela fa a speronare pure questo e metterlo fuori uso.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Luglio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito fare altro questo sera ..ma visto che sono a casa a c*******are..per cause di forza maggiore... Provo a mettere sul tavolo qualche elemento, anche se verrò tacciato di fascista / pro Putin etc etc.. ho un brutto vizio, mi piace vedere: le cose anche dal punto di vista dell'altro, non solo il "nostro" occidentale .
> 1) *La scusa delle espansioni della NATO (ma non era quello il problema, vedi Svezia e Finlandia libere di aggiungersi).* Scusa fino a un certo punto ... l'espansione della nato in ucraina avrebbe chiuso alla Russia i passaggi verso i "mari caldi" .
> Fonte ? Marzo 2021 Limes - Dario Fabbri ( *digitate su YouTube *"*Stati Uniti vs Russia, cosa succede in ucraina?"* ). Da fonti citate da fabbri, l'ucraina stava costruendo basi a standard nato sulla costa del mar nero e nella zona del Donbass, supportati sul terreno da militari canadesi e usa .
> Mi chiedo, se la Russia dovesse costruire basi a standard russo in Messico, Canada o Costa Rica, dici che gli USA starebbero lì a guardare ?


Standard NATO non significa granché, il fatto che loro volessero entrarci non significa che siano stati ammessi né tantomeno siano state costruite basi con bandiere Nato, Usa o Italiane


davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> *2) La scusa degli Azov (vedi Wagner che lui impiega in Ucraina). *Ti ricordo che a 200 km dalla nostra costa, in Francia, c'è la Legione Straniera, vanno in giro con la bandiera arcobaleno ? sono dei " Ciellini" .. non credo ..
> Invece, la cosa che mi ha sconvolto, sono stati i servizi di due testate inglesi gomblottiste (The Guardian e Times). *Su YouTube digitate:* "_*Ukraine's far-right children's camp: 'I want to bring up a warrior*_'". Campi estivi organizzati da Azov e altri gruppi di estrema destra per i bambini e gli adolescenti ucraini, in tutte le principali città ucraine (insegnano a utilizzare Ak47 e promuovono la cultura nazista). Mi chiedo, ci sono anche in Russia ? se si, alzo le mani, come non detto .
> In ogni caso lo trovo abberrante, in un'ottica di lungo periodo ( inculcare questo tipo di cultura a migliaia di giovani in un paese molto giovane..nel medio periodo e molto pericoloso secondo me). A maggior ragione in un paese come l'ucraina, che vuole entrare in UE


Si, ci sono anche in Russia, molti di più anche ahahah perché lì in sostanza un partito armato è al governo e controlla il territorio con le sue milizie oltre che con le forze armate


davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> *4) qual'è ad oggi la situazione sul campo ? non guardo il corriere o sky, guardo su Youtube il canale delle Forze Armate Austriache.* Guardate cosa dice il colonnello (che opera anche con la NATO) nell'ultimo aggiornamento. *Su YouTube digitate: "War in Ukraine: Luhansk has fallen - what's to expect?"*
> 
> La situazione sul campo, ad oggi, per l'esercito ucraino è disastrosa. Ho sentito l'intervista di una dottoressa ucraina che era al fronte, molto chiaramente dice che al momento la gran parte sono volontari con Zero esperienza o quasi


Se la situazione sul campo oggi è questa è probabilmente colpa dell'occidente che non ha supportato abbastanza gli Ucraini e li ha lasciati a metà del guado tra il supporto e l'abbandono


davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Queste persone hanno la verità in tasca ? assolutamente no, ma mi hanno fatto riflettere che forse, dall'altro lato, uno completamente pazzo non c'è, c'è un Dittatore con pochi scrupoli, che difende i suoi interessi e solo in parte quelli del suo popolo, ma che provare a fargli la guerra tramite un popolo già bistrattato come quello ucraino, è deplorevole.


Riflessione interessante ma credo che gli Ucraini abbiano deciso legittimamente di resistere ad un popolo storicamente avverso per parte della popolazione e la NATO abbia assecondanto la volontà degli ucraini, anche se non troppo caldamente.


davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Sono stati attaccati ?si, ma hanno fatto di tutto (loro o chi per loro) per provocare la Russia.
> Se pensiamo un attimo, per assurdo, che venissimo attaccati dagli usa, pensi che noi Italiani con l'approccio "armatevi e partite" avremmo delle chance, pur essendo eventualmente dalla parte della ragione ? per me è un suicidio, per cui, dobbiamo cercare di usare altri canali (diplomatici, negoziali, che ci piaccia o no) e non fare i gradassi sui media e non solo..pensando di poterli sconfiggere, nel caso... con quale prezzo umano??


I canali diplomatici sono attivissimi, non credo che Macron Draghi BJ e compagnia passino le ore al telefono con Putin chiedendosi se avverrà il closing con redbird. Semplicemente lo zar vuole arrivare al tavolo delle trattative con un bel po' di Ucraina sotto il suo controllo, ha fatto la guerra per questo.

Comunque si, io per la mia libertà e per quella di questa Nazione combatterei anche da sfavorito, fino alla resa (o peggio...). Non sono un nazionalista, ma alla mia casa ci tengo.

Coi canali diplomatici si sigillano gli avvenimenti sul campo, mai il contrario, inutile sperare di ottenere la pace con le parole e le promesse



davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Risultato ad oggi, migliaia e migliaia di morti tra giovani e meno giovani ucraini ( e russi) e per ora per noi, dal punto di vista economico, un disastro ( soprattutto per coloro che hanno redditi anche sino a 70/75k all'anno).


Assolutamente un disastro. E per noi il peggio economicamente deve ancora arrivare, spero di sbagliarmi, ma tra qualche mese sarà recessione tecnica e rischio altissimo di stagflazione


----------



## Riccardo88 (9 Luglio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Avrei preferito fare altro questo sera ..ma visto che sono a casa a c*******are..per cause di forza maggiore... Provo a mettere sul tavolo qualche elemento, anche se verrò tacciato di fascista / pro Putin etc etc.. ho un brutto vizio, mi piace vedere: le cose anche dal punto di vista dell'altro, non solo il "nostro" occidentale .
> 1) *La scusa delle espansioni della NATO (ma non era quello il problema, vedi Svezia e Finlandia libere di aggiungersi).* Scusa fino a un certo punto ... l'espansione della nato in ucraina avrebbe chiuso alla Russia i passaggi verso i "mari caldi" .
> Fonte ? Marzo 2021 Limes - Dario Fabbri ( *digitate su YouTube *"*Stati Uniti vs Russia, cosa succede in ucraina?"* ). Da fonti citate da fabbri, l'ucraina stava costruendo basi a standard nato sulla costa del mar nero e nella zona del Donbass, supportati sul terreno da militari canadesi e usa .
> Mi chiedo, se la Russia dovesse costruire basi a standard russo in Messico, Canada o Costa Rica, dici che gli USA starebbero lì a guardare ?
> ...


1- scusa ma non riesco a capire la 'chiusura dei mari caldi', considerando che i ruski hanno scippato la Crimea che ora è piena zeppa di basi.
Considerando che la turchia ha già basi nato e non vedo nessuna chiusura verso mari caldi'.
Il fatto che tirate in mezzo gli americani (miserabili con la guerra in Iraq delle 'armi chimiche), non giustifica la miserabilissima guerra in Ucraina.

2- campi di estrema destra in Ucraina, mai sentito parlarne in 2 anni trascorsi li.
Ho conosciuto gente del Right Sector (descritti come esempio di nazisti dai Ruski), ma erano persone decentissime, odio smisurato verso i russi per via della Crimea, zero razzismo verso me o verso altre nazionalità, zero nazismo.
Di Azov non ne ho visti, ma il fatto che ci siano ebrei praticanti fra i loro membri la dice lunga sul loro 'nazismo'. Ho citato i Wagner perché il loro fondatore ha tatuaggi nazisti sul corpo, Wagner era il pianista preferito di Hitler, il fondatore di Wagner era il cuoco di Putin.
In ogni paese ci sono fascisti (ne conosco pure in Italia), nazisti.

-3 l'opinione di John, come quella di molti filorussi. Interessante ascoltare opinioni altrui, dibattiti, scambio di pareri. Il punto è che qui ci sono centinaia di innocenti che stanno morendo ogni giorno. E molta gente pensa a trovare giustificazioni, ad inventare giustificazioni.
E ricordo i discorsi alle medie dove pur essendo ragazzini tutti eravamo scioccati e condannavamo l'invasione dell'Afghanistan, e prendevamo per il cuolo l'unica chi non lo faceva.
Ora viene preso per i cuolo chi sta dalla parte degli aggrediti, si spendono energie cercando di screditare chi sta dalla parte degli aggrediti.
Il mondo va all'incontrario.

4- la situazione in campo è probabilmente pessima per entrambi gli eserciti.
Di storie ne sento quotidianamente da gente del posto.
Quello che posso dirti è che ho la sensazione che si combatterà fino all'ultimo ucraino se ce ne sarà bisogno.
Mi fido delle armi che arriveranno in massa ad Agosto e spero che i ruski che hanno partecipato all'invasione ritornino nelle loro caverne.


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> 1- scusa ma non riesco a capire la 'chiusura dei mari caldi', considerando che i ruski hanno scippato la Crimea che ora è piena zeppa di basi.
> Considerando che la turchia ha già basi nato e non vedo nessuna chiusura verso mari caldi'.
> Il fatto che tirate in mezzo gli americani (miserabili con la guerra in Iraq delle 'armi chimiche), non giustifica la miserabilissima guerra in Ucraina.
> 
> ...


Il bello del forum e' questo, con rispetto confrontarsi avendo vedute diverse, di questo ti ringrazio
1) " tirate in mezzo" : io ho citato una fonte esperta di geopolitica, credibile , Limes e Dario Fabbri, che non mi pare sia storicamente filorusso... la geopolitica va oltre i " sentimenti" dei singoli cittadini, che piaccia o no 
2) Sono servizi fatti in tempi non sospetti da fonti autorevoli occidentali ( The guardian, quotidiano indipendente, e The Times) . Sono stato anche io in Ukr e ho conoscenti e amici di famiglia qui in Italia. Anche io non li ho visti ma cio non significa non ci siano. Perche' il governo centrale non ha mai preso le distanze da questi gruppi ? avrebbe ulteriormente tolto degli alibi . 
3) Beh .. il tempo ha dato ragione a noi "ragazzini delle medie". In afganistan non se la passano bene, in 4 e 4 8 gli usa sono scappati lasciandoli con gli amici talebani. Siamo sicuri che in Libia e Iraq la gente stia meglio di prima? in libia in particolare, non credo 
4) una fonte autorevole, Forze Armate Austriache , dicono che e molto peggio per l' ucraina. " combattere fino all'ultimo ucraino": con tutto il rispetto, facile fare la guerra con il fondoachiena degli altri. Io saro' codardo, ma succedesse in Italia, farei di tutto per far ragionare il "nostro" Zelensky, a non sacrificare le giovani generazioni di (soprattutto) uomini. A questo punto o si fa escalation con ingresso in guerra degli alleati, o non mandi al macello i tuoi concittadini per la " resistenza" , sti ragionenti romantici nel
2022, non li tollero. Siamo pro pace e pro " bandiere arcobaleno" , black lives matter quando fa comodo. Ma " Young ukrainan man lives matter " no ? non esiste? ma si .. che combattano sino all'ultimo 17 enne.. come vuole Mad Vlad. Pazzesco .


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Luglio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Standard NATO non significa granché, il fatto che loro volessero entrarci non significa che siano stati ammessi né tantomeno siano state costruite basi con bandiere Nato, Usa o Italiane
> 
> Si, ci sono anche in Russia, molti di più anche ahahah perché lì in sostanza un partito armato è al governo e controlla il territorio con le sue milizie oltre che con le forze armate
> 
> ...



Mi chiedo allora come sia stato possibile avere anni e anni di pace senza che esplodesse un petardo tra usa e urss.. certo, l'assetto mondiale e cambiato , ma la sensibilita' su certi temi e l aiuto tecnologico pure . Quindi , credo sia arrivato il momento che i potenti della terra abbiamo pieta' dei giovani ucraini in primis. Secondo me non c'e' stata tutta questa volonta' . Chiudere i legami commerciali, dire certo cose ( lo stesso Macron su questo e stato duro) non mi paiono mosse volte alla diplomazia


Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Comunque si, io per la mia libertà e per quella di questa Nazione combatterei anche da sfavorito, fino alla resa (o peggio...). Non sono un nazionalista, ma alla mia casa ci tengo.
> 
> Coi canali diplomatici si sigillano gli avvenimenti sul campo, mai il contrario, inutile sperare di ottenere la pace con le parole e le promesse
> 
> ...


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Luglio 2022)

In ogni caso, vedremo se con le forniture di agosto la situazione cambia e mad vlad si ritira con la coda tra le gambe... l ideale sarebbe il cessate il fuoco asap.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Scemo io che pensavo che l'inflazione fosse generale, che ignorante...é salito solo l'olio quindi? Ottimo. Direi che é bene tornare nei topic di calcio. Buon proseguimento
> 
> NB che é "colpa della guerra" lo dicono i politici, non io. E che sia una vera "colpa" o che ci stiano marciando poco importa, il costo della vita sta salendo in maniera imbarazzante. Ma dobbiamo salvare la libertà del popolo rus...ehm ucraino, quindi questo ed altro


Si sull'inflazione i politicanti ti stanno nuovamente mentendo, sai che novità!  e andranno in guerra pur di non dircela! Cioè che intero sistema mondiale non sta più in piedi... se poi pensi che sia valida " lo facciamo per ucraina!" Allora ciao  visto che è chiaramente un " salviamo occidente a continuare il suo dominio "


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Il Segretario di Stato USA Blinken ha esortato il Ministro degli Esteri cinese Wang Yi a condannare l’aggressione della Russia all’Ucraina sottolineando che in questa situazione non si può essere neutrali.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Segretario di Stato USA Blinken ha esortato il Ministro degli Esteri cinese Wang Yi a condannare l’aggressione della Russia all’Ucraina sottolineando che in questa situazione non si può essere neutrali.


per forza deve stuzzicare gli alieni eh?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per forza deve stuzzicare gli alieni eh?



Gli Usa credono di poter dettare le regole ovunque. La Cina ha le sue mire e prima o poi le metterà in atto.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per forza deve stuzzicare gli alieni eh?


Visto che sono il loro reale bersaglio mi pare naturale..

P.s. La Cina lo sa benissimo


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Visto che sono il loro reale bersaglio mi pare naturale..
> 
> P.s. La Cina lo sa benissimo


certo certo, ma abbiamo troppe disgrazie già in corso, e già in programma nei prossimi mesi (oltre il gas, stanno pianificando operazioni sull'€ che non ho ben chiare,ma sicuramente si tratta di inculate), ci mancano solo i mostri gialli nel breve termine.
Capisco che gli americani ormai sono abituati ad abbattersi da soli..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2022)

A breve ci sarà anche emergenza idrica clamorosa.

Seguo in modo approfondito il meteo e sta per arrivare un'ondata di caldo persistente che 2003 scansati...


----------



## vota DC (9 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A breve ci sarà anche emergenza idrica clamorosa.
> 
> Seguo in modo approfondito il meteo e sta per arrivare un'ondata di caldo persistente che 2003 scansati...


Nel 2003 faceva molto più caldo ma pioveva molto meno quindi come siccità è molto peggio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Nel 2003 faceva molto più caldo ma pioveva molto meno quindi come siccità è molto peggio.



Tempo due settimane e ogni record del 2003 verrà battuto.


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tempo due settimane e ogni record del 2003 verrà battuto.


Io spero che faccia "caldo" anche d'inverno. A 1 euro al metro cubo di gas sarà veramente dura per chi come me ne consuma 3000 a stagione in media


----------



## Riccardo88 (9 Luglio 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Il bello del forum e' questo, con rispetto confrontarsi avendo vedute diverse, di questo ti ringrazio
> 1) " tirate in mezzo" : io ho citato una fonte esperta di geopolitica, credibile , Limes e Dario Fabbri, che non mi pare sia storicamente filorusso... la geopolitica va oltre i " sentimenti" dei singoli cittadini, che piaccia o no
> 2) Sono servizi fatti in tempi non sospetti da fonti autorevoli occidentali ( The guardian, quotidiano indipendente, e The Times) . Sono stato anche io in Ukr e ho conoscenti e amici di famiglia qui in Italia. Anche io non li ho visti ma cio non significa non ci siano. Perche' il governo centrale non ha mai preso le distanze da questi gruppi ? avrebbe ulteriormente tolto degli alibi .
> 3) Beh .. il tempo ha dato ragione a noi "ragazzini delle medie". In afganistan non se la passano bene, in 4 e 4 8 gli usa sono scappati lasciandoli con gli amici talebani. Siamo sicuri che in Libia e Iraq la gente stia meglio di prima? in libia in particolare, non credo
> ...


Tutto condividibile o quasi.
Per non tirarla (troppo) lunga.
3- la pensiamo allo stesso modo
4- off topic, le bandiere arcobaleno, il fatto che nei film e cartoni ci siano sempre più LGBT mi disturba, il BLM è stato messo su ad arte per far fuori Trump, non ci siamo capiti. 
Young Ukranians lives matter. La loro decisione rispettabilissima di difendere il loro paese, fino all'ultimo ucraino (militare professionista e militare volontario, non 17enne con la pistola alla tempia a cui viene detto di andare). Nessuno è stato forzato al fronte. Conosco riservisti che non stanno combattendo e non lo faranno, ho il suocero che grazie a Dio non è stato accettato come volontario per via dell'età/salute. Combatterei per la mia casa, ma sarei terrorizzato e capisco chi non o farebbe.
Per evitare che si arrivi all'ultimo ucraino, bisogna arrivare all'ultimo russo (o al ritiro dei russi), e molti analisti la pensano diversamente dall'austriaco.
Servono armi per difendersi. Più ruski riescono a fare saltare in aria, meno colpi partiranno dai Ruski.
'Non inviamo armi per evitare una carneficina', ma loro al fronte ci vanno lo stesso, con armi meno moderne.
'Non inviamo armi' serve solo a ridurre vittime russe, a proteggere i tank russi che di conseguenza faranno fuori più ucraini.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tempo due settimane e ogni record del 2003 verrà battuto.


qual'è il record del 2003? La scorsa estate da me si sono toccate punte di 49°


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qual'è il record del 2003?* La scorsa estate da me si sono toccate punte di 49°*



Abiti nel Sahara?


----------



## Albijol (9 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qual'è il record del 2003? La scorsa estate da me si sono toccate punte di 49°


Vivi in Sicilia? C'era un paesino di cui non ricordo il nome che ha toccato quelle temperature (record in europa)


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vivi in Sicilia? C'era un paesino di cui non ricordo il nome che ha toccato quelle temperature (record in europa)


Floridia in provincia di Siracusa.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Floridia in provincia di Siracusa.



l’11 agosto 2021 sono stati toccati i *48,8 gradi* centigradi


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> l’11 agosto 2021 sono stati toccati i *48,8 gradi* centigradi


Esatto. E io mi trovavo a Siracusa quel giorno


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. E io mi trovavo a Siracusa quel giorno



Roba da restarci secco. Grazie a Dio dalle mie parti non si vedono tali temperature. Oggi 22 gradi.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Roba da restarci secco. Grazie a Dio dalle mie parti non si vedono tali temperature. Oggi 22 gradi.


Beato te... 22 gradi in Sicilia si fanno a Ottobre, se va bene


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Beato te... 22 gradi in Sicilia si fanno a Ottobre, se va bene



Guarda il lato positivo del risparmio sul riscaldamento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qual'è il record del 2003? La scorsa estate da me si sono toccate punte di 49°



Il problema è più che altro l'estensione e la persistenza delle ondate di caldo, non i singoli picchi.

Ho innescato un OT clamoroso, tocca a me spegnerlo o mi devo autobannare


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Per evitare l’ auto ban di @Toby rosso nero torno al topic 


Secondo Borrell Alto Rappresentante UE per gli Affari Esteri, la guerra Russia-Ucraina spinge 323 milioni di persone verso la fame.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Floridia in provincia di Siracusa.


Sono della provincia di Catania, ma diciamo che quelle temperature le tocchiamo ovunque qui.
Finisco l'ot .
Per tornare on topic, I politiconi europeoni, mi sembra stiano buttando prepotentemente l'esca per quanto riguarda la possibilità che non arrivi più gas, causando recessione.. Sondaggio sui malumori, o hanno qualche brutta notizia da darci?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Luglio 2022)

Il gruppo tetesco del gas (uniper) ai clienti : Prepararsi ad un enorme ondata di aumento di prezzi dell'energia.

Chissà se in autunno anche i teteschi,così come gli italiani, saranno così contenti di aver inviato un salvagente all'inutile ucraina


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il gruppo tetesco del gas (uniper) ai clienti : Prepararsi ad un enorme ondata di aumento di prezzi dell'energia.
> 
> Chissà se in autunno anche i teteschi,così come gli italiani, saranno così contenti di aver inviato un salvagente all'inutile ucraina


mi sa che hai risposto alla mia domanda sopra, qualcosa non va..


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2022)

stavo leggendo alcuni articoli "specializzati" sul discorso Russia,economia,default ecc

perchè al solito si fanno molte ironie come sul covid ma poi si va a scavare poco nella realtà e nel "tecnico" (chiamiamolo cosi)

la mia idea (o meglio quello che mi par di capire documentandomi) è che se l'obiettivo era quello di fermare l'azione di guerra dei Russi allora le sanzioni (e il default "tecnico") hanno fallito in pieno (quantomeno al momento)

non stanno fallendo però sull'economia russa..stanno iniziando a mordere e morderanno sempre di piu

settore automobilistico (un settore chiave nell'economia globale) : 2 fabbriche su 20 rimaste aperte..crollo del 97% delle vetture prodotte...a febbraio prodotte 108.000 mentre a maggio solo 3.700

I camion usciti dalle catene di montaggio diminuiti del 40% i frigoriferi del 60%..idem leggo lavatrici locomotive ecc

sono dati ufficiali

i salari e le pensioni sono scesi di vari punti percentuali (non ancora in modo devastante) e di conseguenza i russi possono spendere sempre meno..e di conseguenza la russia importa sempre meno

dalla Cina import calato del 9%
da Corea del Sud e Giappone del 60
dalla Turchia del 30%

in compenso il Rublo è diventato piu forte..molto piu forte..leggo in un anno ben il 40% piu sul dollaro

i motivi? qui ci capisco poco ma a quanto dicono è sempre il discorso delle materie prime e del fatto che l'occidente fa fatica (per ora) a sganciarsi da loro (gas,ecc)

ma il rafforzamento del rublo costa...ll Ministro delle finanze russo ha parlato di interventi correttivi da non escludere in futuro..

fin qui le sanzioni...in questi mesi

riguardo il default recente la faccio breve e sembra (sempre a quanto leggo) che "non abbia creato particolari problemi al momento all'economia russa " (economista Budunov)..non ci sono particolari segnali di panico a livello finanziario diciamo...quindi al momento è stato se non simbolico del tutto poco di piu..

Quindi che accadrà in futuro? razionalmente parlando? Secondo l'economista Janis Kluge l'economia russa si staccherà sempre piu da quella occidentale,diventerà piu primitiva,piu protezionismo e piu interventi statali..in soldoni tornerà indietro

(poi posto alcune chicche direttamente da esponenti russi di rilievo)

In conclusione ho scritto questo perchè per quanto non sono un esperto di economia internazionale il fatto che sanzioni su sanzioni facessero il solletico e basta alla Russia mi sembrava francamente inverosimile...

sul fronte guerra cambia poco? per il momento direi che non cambia nulla...

d'altronde la Corea del nord ha le carestie in casa ma militarmente cercano di essere sempre sul pezzo..(ed effettivamente non sono messi cosi male).., se uno la imposta cosi allora è tutto un altro livello di ragionamento...

penso che il popolo preferirebbe un pò di cibo in piu e qualche missile in meno..ma dubito a Kim Jong Un interessi molto...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il gruppo tetesco del gas (uniper) ai clienti : Prepararsi ad un enorme ondata di aumento di prezzi dell'energia.
> 
> Chissà se in autunno anche i teteschi,così come gli italiani, saranno così contenti di aver inviato un salvagente all'inutile ucraina



Prevedo un autunno molto caldo ovunque …


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi sa che hai risposto alla mia domanda sopra, qualcosa non va..



Non va nulla. Goditi il caldo ora. La guerra sarà ancora lunga.


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Tutto condividibile o quasi.
> Per non tirarla (troppo) lunga.
> 3- la pensiamo allo stesso modo
> 4- off topic, le bandiere arcobaleno, il fatto che nei film e cartoni ci siano sempre più LGBT mi disturba, il BLM è stato messo su ad arte per far fuori Trump, non ci siamo capiti.
> ...


Un abbraccio, Peace


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2022)

Ve lo dico questo inverno arriverà la rivoluzione del secolo è sarà quella italiana!! non moriamo in silenzio.. va bene essere pigri,ma penso che il limite si quello.. oppure devo credere che 5 mln di italiani andranno a miglior vita senza fiatare? ( Questa è la stima della povertà assoluta in Italia al momento) il ceto medio non esiste più per dire..


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo leggendo alcuni articoli "specializzati" sul discorso Russia,economia,default ecc
> 
> perchè al solito si fanno molte ironie come sul covid ma poi si va a scavare poco nella realtà e nel "tecnico" (chiamiamolo cosi)
> 
> ...


diciamo che prima o poi dovevamo staccarci dalla Russia se vogliamo portare a termine la transizione (lasciando perdere la faccenda del pianeta, si è semplicemente deciso di cambiare giro di affari in materia energetica.)
Forse si è sfruttato il momento perchè saremmo arrivati ugualmente allo scontro,
dato che non vedo motivi per cui i paesi che campano sulle materie prime, avrebbero dovuto stracciare i contratti di fornitura.
E' l'unica spiegazione logica che ci vedo.


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ve lo dico questo inverno arriverà la rivoluzione del secolo è sarà quella italiana!! non moriamo in silenzio.. va bene essere pigri,ma penso che il limite si quello.. oppure devo credere che 5 mln di italiani andranno a miglior vita senza fiatare? ( Questa è la stima della povertà assoluta in Italia al momento) il ceto medio non esiste più per dire..


a dire il vero mi sembra di aver sentito proprio ieri al tg che grazie al reddito di cittadinanza i poveri in italia sono calati a livello percentuale  

però non seguivo bene quindi non sono sicuro

c'è anche da dire che se non fossero calati il reddito di cittadinanza (al quale peraltro io sarei contrario ma vabè) non servirebbe a una minchia...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2022)

Comunque voi ridete e scherzate.

Io sto passando un 4 giorni nella Val Pusteria, tra Brunico/Lago di Braies.

Mi sento totalmente in terra straniera.

9 su 10 sono 100% austriaci/crucchi/quellocheè

Se domani l'Austria ci attaccasse quasi quasi li comprenderei pure


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire il vero mi sembra di aver sentito proprio ieri al tg che grazie al reddito di cittadinanza i poveri in italia sono calati a livello percentuale
> 
> però non seguivo bene quindi non sono sicuro
> 
> c'è anche da dire che se non fossero calati il reddito di cittadinanza (al quale peraltro io sarei contrario ma vabè) non servirebbe a una minchia...



Sisi,mi ricorda molto un giovane Di Maio che dal balcone annunciava "abbiamo abolito la povertah"  
Ma in questo calcolo sono compresi anche i migliaia e migliaia di rumeni,moldavi,nuovi italiani che si pappano il reddito avendo fatto 1 solo giorno "di presenza" in Italia ? 

Il reddito purtroppo molto spesso arriva a chi non ne ha proprio bisogno.
Tra finti divorzi,finti cambi di residenza,poi i veri "poveri" (nel vero senso della parola) non possono fare neanche richiesta per il reddito perchè non dispongono della residenza. Per non parlare dei giovani disoccupati che,non avendo occupazione (e quindi costretti a vivere ancora a casa con i genitori),non possono percepire il reddito perchè in famiglia è presente un lavoratore o un pensionato.

Insomma,questo reddito di mnkianza è proprio una cacata pazzesca.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> stavo leggendo alcuni articoli "specializzati" sul discorso Russia,economia,default ecc
> 
> perchè al solito si fanno molte ironie come sul covid ma poi si va a scavare poco nella realtà e nel "tecnico" (chiamiamolo cosi)
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto ok ma i danni enormi che ci stiamo creando da soli sono contemplati in questo pur ottimo ragionamento?


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ok ma i danni enormi che ci stiamo creando da soli sono contemplati in questo pur ottimo ragionamento?


beh quella è un pò l'altra faccia della medaglia diciamo...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire il vero mi sembra di aver sentito proprio ieri al tg che grazie al reddito di cittadinanza i poveri in italia sono calati a livello percentuale
> 
> però non seguivo bene quindi non sono sicuro
> 
> c'è anche da dire che se non fossero calati il reddito di cittadinanza (al quale peraltro io sarei contrario ma vabè) non servirebbe a una minchia...


Io sempre tramite il tg ho sentito questo dati..
senza reddito c'è ne erano magari il doppio..
Però il male rimane...


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sisi,mi ricorda molto un giovane Di Maio che dal balcone annunciava "abbiamo abolito la povertah"
> Ma in questo calcolo sono compresi anche i migliaia e migliaia di rumeni,moldavi,nuovi italiani che si pappano il reddito avendo fatto 1 solo giorno "di presenza" in Italia ?
> 
> Il reddito purtroppo molto spesso arriva a chi non ne ha proprio bisogno.
> ...


Il reddito dei lavati i, creato da lavativi e commentato da lavativi


----------



## hakaishin (9 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh quella è un pò l'altra faccia della medaglia diciamo...


Eh..chiamala altra faccia delle medaglia….hai poco da fare il duro ed essere contento per attaccare la Russia e farle male quando poi la tua nazione cade a pezzi. Le sanzioni sono volute e imposte dagli USA che non perdono poi tanto in questa logorante partita a scacchi…


----------



## hakaishin (9 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Il reddito dei lavati i, creato da lavativi e commentato da lavativi


Non dirlo a me che con il lavoro che faccio sono il mio pane quotidiano….


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me che con il lavoro che faccio sono il mio pane quotidiano….


Lavoravo anche 14 ore al giorno con bar, pub e ristoranti un poco meno con gli hotel, ma qualche scansafatiche mi ha detto che era giusto chiudere tutti questi posti perché c'era il coviddi, e loro avevano paura, ma non avevano alcuna intenzione di chiudersi in casa ed isolarsi senza far isolare pure tutti gli altri. Tu priva ad immaginare l'odio che privo per questi parassiti, zecche, melme che sono solo un peso per lo stato


----------



## Devil man (9 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ok ma i danni enormi che ci stiamo creando da soli sono contemplati in questo pur ottimo ragionamento?


Entrare in un supermercato adesso è come entrare i gioielleria...
Compro 5 articoli di numero , mi partono 25-30€


----------



## hakaishin (9 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lavoravo anche 14 ore al giorno con bar, pub e ristoranti un poco meno con gli hotel, ma qualche scansafatiche mi ha detto che era giusto chiudere tutti questi posti perché c'era il coviddi, e loro avevano paura, ma non avevano alcuna intenzione di chiudersi in casa ed isolarsi senza far isolare pure tutti gli altri. Tu priva ad immaginare l'odio che privo per questi parassiti, zecche, melme che sono solo un peso per lo stato


Ti capisco perfettamente


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh..chiamala altra faccia delle medaglia….hai poco da fare il duro ed essere contento per attaccare la Russia e farle male quando poi la tua nazione cade a pezzi. Le sanzioni sono volute e imposte da*gli USA che non perdono poi tanto in questa logorante partita a scacchi…*



Gli USA non partecipano a guerre da cui non traggono alcun vantaggio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ti capisco perfettamente


Sto per perdere anche l'amore della mia vita, colei che ho amato e amo davvero, come catso faccio a non essere nervoso e ad odiare il prossimo? e conta che capisco perfettamente i suoi pensieri, le sue paure, ma non ho la forza per rassicurarla e darle certezze... Non posso farlo, e per questo odio me ma soprattutto chi mi ha ridotto così. Uno sfogo, che per alcuni sarà gioia pura


----------



## Blu71 (9 Luglio 2022)

Zelensky ha destituito l'ambasciatore a Berlino Melnyk. L’ambasciatore due settimana fa aveva negato in una intervista le responsabilità di Stepan Bandera nei massacri di ebrei e polacchi nel corso della Seconda guerra mondiale.​


Ma sto tale Bandera non è un eroe nazionale in Ucraina?


----------



## hakaishin (9 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Entrare in un supermercato adesso è come entrare i gioielleria...
> Compro 5 articoli di numero , mi partono 25-30€


Eh ma vuoi mettere sanzionare la russiah….


----------



## hakaishin (9 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sto per perdere anche l'amore della mia vita, colei che ho amato e amo davvero, come catso faccio a non essere nervoso e ad odiare il prossimo? e conta che capisco perfettamente i suoi pensieri, le sue paure, ma non ho la forza per rassicurarla e darle certezze... Non posso farlo, e per questo odio me ma soprattutto chi mi ha ridotto così. Uno sfogo, che per alcuni sarà gioia pura


Mi dispiace terribilmente. Mi sembri una persona onesta e che si è fatta il mazzo. Ti sono vicino in questo periodo buio e spero possa rivedere presto la luce! Forza fratello


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma vuoi mettere sanzionare la russiah….



L’Italia non conta nulla.
Sai bene che chi ha imposto le sanzioni non ne subisce le conseguenze anzi se ne avvantaggia anche a scapito dei sui c.d. alleati.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Entrare in un supermercato adesso è come entrare i gioielleria...
> Compro 5 articoli di numero , mi partono 25-30€



Vero... con 50 euro ci mangi 2 giorni in 2 se OSI IMPUNEMENTE a prenderti 2 pezzi di carne e una bottiglia di vino di media qualità..

Futuro in salita senza dubbio... pensare che mia nonna (con la terza elementare) me lo ripete(va) da 15 anni almeno, che si andava in questa direzione, e io gli davo della zoticona pessimista..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Entrare in un supermercato adesso è come entrare i gioielleria...
> Compro 5 articoli di numero , mi partono 25-30€



E questo è solo per il nostro mantenimento.

Io devo comprare anche il cibo per gli animali,fortunatamente solo gatti,cani e galline.
Da quando è scoppiata la guerra sono aumentati anche i costi delle loro crocchette/scatolette,in più,cosa che prima non accadeva,ora non riesco quasi mai a trovarne,gli scaffali sono quasi sempre vuoti.
Per me più di qualcuno sta usando cibo per i gatti/cani come proprio sostentamento...

Poi non parliamo di mangime per le galline.
+6€ di rincaro per un sacco da 25kg.


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sto per perdere anche l'amore della mia vita, colei che ho amato e amo davvero, come catso faccio a non essere nervoso e ad odiare il prossimo? e conta che capisco perfettamente i suoi pensieri, le sue paure, ma non ho la forza per rassicurarla e darle certezze... Non posso farlo, e per questo odio me ma soprattutto chi mi ha ridotto così. Uno sfogo, che per alcuni sarà gioia pura


Mi dispiace  viviamo in un periodo di M... al momento e le persone che ci governano non fanno altro che peggiorare la situazione...


----------



## Devil man (10 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E questo è solo per il nostro mantenimento.
> 
> Io devo comprare anche il cibo per gli animali,fortunatamente solo gatti,cani e galline.
> Da quando è scoppiata la guerra sono aumentati anche i costi delle loro crocchette/scatolette,in più,cosa che prima non accadeva,ora non riesco quasi mai a trovarne,gli scaffali sono quasi sempre vuoti.
> ...


E pure io... Ho un gatto e un acquario da 150 litri


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

La Germania blocca gli aiuti dell’Ue all’Ucraina. La situazione avrebbe spinto Zelensky a rimuovere l’ambasciatore ucraino a Berlino. La Germania sembra intenzionata a violare alcune sanzioni.​


----------



## Swaitak (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Germania blocca gli aiuti dell’Ue all’Ucraina. La situazione avrebbe spinto Zelensky a rimuovere l’ambasciatore ucraino a Berlino. La Germania sembra intenzionata a violare alcune sanzioni.​


o così o portano il loro paese nel baratro


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> o così o portano il loro paese nel baratro



I tedeschi non sono buoni come noi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Germania blocca gli aiuti dell’Ue all’Ucraina. La situazione avrebbe spinto Zelensky a rimuovere l’ambasciatore ucraino a Berlino. La Germania sembra intenzionata a violare alcune sanzioni.​



Il blocco del nordstream1 (i russi dicono per manutenzione...  ) inizia a fare effetto.
Chissà,magari qualcuno inizierà a capire che non ha alcun senso perdere miliardi di $ e far impoverire e incaxxare le persone per una stupida nazione che non è ne all'interno della UE e ne all'interno della NATO.

Sarà cinico,stronzio o crudele,ma gli ucraini si devono arrangiare.
Abbiamo già perso troppo per le folli richieste del comico ucraino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Germania blocca gli aiuti dell’Ue all’Ucraina. La situazione avrebbe spinto Zelensky a rimuovere l’ambasciatore ucraino a Berlino. La Germania sembra intenzionata a violare alcune sanzioni.​



Si sapeva dall'inizio che i crucchi non le avrebbero rispettate. E fanno bene, dopotutto. Se sono fessi gli altri...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si sapeva dall'inizio che i crucchi non le avrebbero rispettate. E fanno bene, dopotutto. Se sono fessi gli altri...



Ma è ovvio - solo in qualche colonia USA non lo è - che non si può pretendere che una Nazione si suicidi economicamente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I tedeschi non sono *stupidi* come noi.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il blocco del nordstream1 (i russi dicono per manutenzione...  ) inizia a fare effetto.
> Chissà,magari qualcuno inizierà a capire che non ha alcun senso perdere miliardi di $ e far impoverire e incaxxare le persone per una stupida nazione che non è ne all'interno della UE e ne all'interno della NATO.
> 
> Sarà cinico,stronzio o crudele,ma gli ucraini si devono arrangiare.
> Abbiamo già perso troppo per le folli richieste del comico ucraino.


praticamente manca un pezzo di una turbina prodotta dalla tedesca siemens, i tedeschi aggirando le sanzioni hanno fornito (o stanno fornendo) questo ricambio. Subito c'è stata la reazione del vate gialloblu, che ha rimosso 5 diplomatici.
Insomma dobbiamo morire noi con loro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Luglio 2022)

Io Ve lo ripeto questo inverno ci sarà una guerriglia in Italia 
p.s. mi dispiace per le situazioni lette


----------



## Swaitak (10 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io Ve lo ripeto questo inverno ci sarà una guerriglia in Italia
> p.s. mi dispiace per le situazioni lette


con gli italiani stiamo freschi e al fresco


----------



## hakaishin (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Germania blocca gli aiuti dell’Ue all’Ucraina. La situazione avrebbe spinto Zelensky a rimuovere l’ambasciatore ucraino a Berlino. La Germania sembra intenzionata a violare alcune sanzioni.​


La Germania alla fine della fiera fa quello che vuole e dobbiamo sperare ci riesca e noi dobbiamo seguire l’esempio. Se vogliamo sopravvivere non c’è altro modo. Mi dispiace ma deve finire qui, ci pensi zelensky a salvare la sua nazione


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La Germania alla fine della fiera fa quello che vuole e dobbiamo sperare ci riesca e noi dobbiamo seguire l’esempio. Se vogliamo sopravvivere non c’è altro modo. Mi dispiace ma deve finire qui, ci pensi zelensky a salvare la sua nazione



Se Zelensky non torna sulla Terra della sua Nazione resterà ben poco.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se Zelensky non torna sulla Terra della sua Nazione resterà ben poco.


La strada mi sembra già tracciata


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> con gli italiani stiamo freschi e al fresco


Allora ci estingueremo in silenzio


----------



## __king george__ (10 Luglio 2022)

notizia tragicomica dalla Russia

praticamente la catena di fastfood che ha sostituito il mc donald (che ha scelto di chiudere i suoi punti vendita dopo l'invasione in ucraina) ha comunicato che dovrà rimuovere dal menù le patatine fritte

il motivo? in russia è stato un anno magro per le patate e ora non possono fare come in passato che si rivolgevano ai fornitori esteri (essendo questi tutti occidentali) a causa delle sanzioni che impediscono l'esportazione in russia di prodotti agricoli

La catena russa si scusa e spera che nel prossimo autunno ci sarà un raccolto migliore in modo da poterle reinserire nel menù


----------



## Swaitak (10 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> notizia tragicomica dalla Russia
> 
> praticamente la catena di fastfood che ha sostituito il mc donald (che ha scelto di chiudere i suoi punti vendita dopo l'invasione in ucraina) ha comunicato che dovrà rimuovere dal menù le patatine fritte
> 
> ...


Per la mancanza della patata, magari si ribellano finalmente


----------



## Milo (10 Luglio 2022)

Che situazione surreale, ne abbiamo di tutte, covid, guerra, rincari e truffe, clima e siccità…

A volte perdo lo stimolo giornaliero per arrivare a fine giornata, tanto più si va avanti e più rinunce dovrò fare


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Secondo Volodin, Presidente della Duma, l’ operazione militare speciale della Russia in Ucraina non ha portato il mondo più vicino a una guerra mondiale ma al contrario ha evitato un simile scenario. Volodin ha affermato che le truppe ucraine «erano già state portate ai confini del Donbass e tutto ciò avrebbe potuto sfociare in un disastro umanitario, un enorme numero di vittime». «E ciò avrebbe potuto davvero portare alla cosa peggiore di tutte, il mondo avrebbe davvero potuto affacciarsi sull’abisso, alla soglia di una grande guerra». Al chi gli chiedeva se non ci trovassimo comunque davanti a una simile soglia, Voldin ha risposto: «*No, non lo siamo. È chiaro che la situazione attuale avrebbe potuto essere risolta anche con mezzi pacifici. Ma, vedete, questo non sarebbe stato di beneficio per gli Stati Uniti o coloro che sono schierati con loro».*


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Secondo Kiev Mosca recluta detenuti per mandarli in Donbass ed a tutti i detenuti verrebbe promessa un’amnistia completa dopo 6 mesi di servizio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Volodin, Presidente della Duma, l’ operazione militare speciale della Russia in Ucraina non ha portato il mondo più vicino a una guerra mondiale ma al contrario ha evitato un simile scenario. Volodin ha affermato che le truppe ucraine «erano già state portate ai confini del Donbass e tutto ciò avrebbe potuto sfociare in un disastro umanitario, un enorme numero di vittime». «E ciò avrebbe potuto davvero portare alla cosa peggiore di tutte, il mondo avrebbe davvero potuto affacciarsi sull’abisso, alla soglia di una grande guerra». Al chi gli chiedeva se non ci trovassimo comunque davanti a una simile soglia, Voldin ha risposto: «*No, non lo siamo. È chiaro che la situazione attuale avrebbe potuto essere risolta anche con mezzi pacifici. Ma, vedete, questo non sarebbe stato di beneficio per gli Stati Uniti o coloro che sono schierati con loro».*


L'ultima frase é da incorniciare, i russi mica son santi, ci mancherebbe, ma quando guardiamo oltre oceano vedo feccia peggiore


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> L'ultima frase é da incorniciare, i russi mica son santi, ci mancherebbe, ma quando guardiamo oltre oceano vedo feccia peggiore



L’ultima frase tanti non riescono proprio ad accettarla.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> notizia tragicomica dalla Russia
> 
> praticamente la catena di fastfood che ha sostituito il mc donald (che ha scelto di chiudere i suoi punti vendita dopo l'invasione in ucraina) ha comunicato che dovrà rimuovere dal menù le patatine fritte
> 
> ...



Ora sì che che vanno in default. Certo, attaccarsi a queste notizie per bearsi che stanno messi male è un po' limitativo, eh.

Loro senza patatine fritte, noi senza gas. E senza gas le patatine fritte non le fai mica, eh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Kiev Mosca recluta detenuti per mandarli in Donbass ed a tutti i detenuti verrebbe promessa un’amnistia completa dopo 6 mesi di servizio.



Quando l'ha fatto zelecoso tutti ad elogiarlo,"grande tattico".
Ora che lo fa la Russia sono curioso di vedere cosa diranno per andargli contro


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quando l'ha fatto zelecoso tutti ad elogiarlo,"grande tattico".
> Ora che lo fa la Russia sono curioso di vedere cosa diranno per andargli contro



Strano che un democratico come Zelensky possa reclutare dei criminali mentre un criminale dichiarato non possa reclutare suoi simili.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ultima frase tanti non riescono proprio ad accettarla.


Lo amico mio, un americano potrebbe fottere la moglie a metà italiani e se lo farebbero andar bene in quanto ammerigani


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Lo amico mio, un americano potrebbe fottere la moglie a metà italiani e se lo farebbero andar bene in quanto ammerigani



Ovvio, gli americani ti fottono in maniera assolutamente democratica


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ora sì che che vanno in default. Certo, attaccarsi a queste notizie per bearsi che stanno messi male è un po' limitativo, eh.
> 
> Loro senza patatine fritte, noi senza gas. E senza gas le patatine fritte non le fai mica, eh.


Vabbè, a certa gente fai prima a metterglielo in culo che in testa , a noi tolgono il gas e godono, a loro le patatine fritte e si sentono dei  come fai a provare a ragionarci.... Il default russo


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, gli americani ti fottono in maniera assolutamente democratica


E con buone intenzioni


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E con buone intenzioni



Mi stai quasi convincendo a trasferirmi negli USA, ma, purtroppo, non ho armi.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Kiev Mosca recluta detenuti per mandarli in Donbass ed a tutti i detenuti verrebbe promessa un’amnistia completa dopo 6 mesi di servizio.


questi saranno gia sul barcone verso lampedusa


----------



## Blu71 (10 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questi saranno gia sul barcone verso lampedusa



No, ci saranno dopo i sei mesi di servizio.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Luglio 2022)

E meno male che a febbraio e mesi seguenti, per alcuni utenti, sparavo c*****e


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Kiev: un milione di soldati con armi fornite dall’Occidente pronti per liberare il sud.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ultima frase tanti non riescono proprio ad accettarla.


L'ultima frase contiene una base di tendenziale verità, molto più vera se applicata ad altri scenari internazionali che a questo precisamente, imho.
Ma prova ad andare oltre cortina ed esprimere una opinione di dissenso.
Ecco. Si preferisce stare qui, a casa propria.
Dove c'è quella forma di "dittatura" che mi ha permesso di crescere sentendo quasi ovunque dire che quel tal ministro democristiano era mafioso. Però rimaneva sempre lì.
Godiamocelo questo "sistema".
Per molti, ma non per tutti.


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev: un milione di soldati con armi fornite dall’Occidente pronti per liberare il sud.


Avessero avuto un milione di soldati veramente, avrebbero già liberato Kherson


----------



## sunburn (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ultima frase tanti non riescono proprio ad accettarla.


In realtà, quella frase detta da un rappresentante del Paese aggressore non ha nessun senso perché, a logica, porterebbe alla conclusione che la Russia ha invaso l’Ucraina sapendo di fare un favore agli USA…
Poi mi sembra abbastanza evidente che, una volta che la Russia ha scatenato il conflitto, gli USA abbiano colto la palla al balzo per cercare di indebolire la Russia e rimettere a cuccia la UE (se ricordate, di recente c’erano state battaglie giuridiche tra istituzioni UE e diverse grandi aziende made in iuessei).
L’idea che mi son fatto è che in Ucraina fosse in corso una battaglia geopolitica tra Russia e USA perché, sbaglierò, ma come non credo che la parte dell’Ucraina filo-occidentale sia tale per questioni di ideali così non credo che la parte filo-russa sia tale in modo disinteressato. Probabilmente la Russia ha capito che quella battaglia(combattuta con soldi e conflitti armati a bassa intensità) la stava perdendo e l’ha fatta fuori dal vaso, ben sapendo che ci sarebbe stata una reazione della controparte.
Fermo restando il mio giudizio negativo anche sugli USA, che i Russi vengano a dieci “gnigni colpa degli USA che non vogliono la pace” suona parecchio grottesco.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev: un milione di soldati con armi fornite dall’Occidente pronti per liberare il sud.


un milione di civili al massacro, complimenti


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

* Al via la manutenzione del gasdotto Nord Stream 1.
C'è molta preoccupazione su quello che accadrà al termine della manutenzione prevista tra 10 giorni. 
La Russia sfrutterà l'occasione per terminare le forniture di gas all'Europa, ed in particolare alla Germania?
Secondo molti ministri europei bisogna prepararsi a questa eventualità.
Secondo il vice di Scholz, Robert Habeck, le opere di manutenzione non giustificano la già cospicua riduzione del 60% delle forniture.
La Germania è in allarme dunque: sulle famiglie graverebbe un aumento di 200-300 € annui, non sostenibili per le fasce piu deboli.
Nel caso di un taglio completo del gas, molte fabbriche tedesche sarebbero costrette a femare la produzione, mandando il paese in recessione.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Secondo il vice di Scholz, Robert Habeck, le opere di manutenzione non giustificano la già cospicua riduzione del 60% delle forniture.
> *La Germania è in allarme dunque: sulle famiglie graverebbe un aumento di 200-300 € annui,* non sostenibili per le fasce piu deboli.
> Nel caso di un taglio completo del gas, molte fabbriche tedesche sarebbero costrette a femare la produzione, mandando il paese in recessione.



Mi auguro avvenga anche qui in Italia e che colpisca soprattutto quelli che fino all'altro ieri erano disposti a fare "sacrifici" per l'ucraina.
L'ora dei sacrifici sta per arrivare,non tiratevi indietro proprio sul più bello


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev: un milione di soldati con armi fornite dall’Occidente pronti per liberare il sud.



Si,con 1 milione di soldati marciavano fino a Mosca
Anche se poi avrebbero trovato 3 milioni di russi pronti ad accopparli


----------



## Andris (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev: un milione di soldati con armi fornite dall’Occidente pronti per liberare il sud.


i soldati ricevono anni di addestramento, questi sono solo dei poveretti strappati alle famiglie con un'arma in mano.
non hanno nessuna formazione militare specifica, molti adulti non prendevano in mano un'arma dai tempi sovietici e non è come andare in bici che ti ricordi come fare, è carne da macello solamente male equipaggiata e per nulla rifornita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

*Repubblica: pronto il piano di emergenza dell'Italia: lampioni spenti, carbone e due gradi in meno di riscaldamento.*


----------



## Andris (11 Luglio 2022)

*prima notizia Ansa*
*
Eni:

"Gazprom ha comunicato che per la giornata di oggi fornirà a Eni volumi di gas pari a circa 21 milioni di metri cubi al giorno, rispetto a una media degli ultimi giorni pari a circa 32 milioni di metri cubi al giorno. *
*Eni fornirà ulteriori informazioni in caso di nuove e significative variazioni dei flussi".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *prima notizia Ansa*
> 
> *Eni:
> 
> ...



Mi domando a cosa pensavano le marionette europee quando spoileravano ai 4 venti che con il gas russo avevano chiuso e che stavano cercando alternative,soprattutto in USA e africa.
Intelligenza pari a quella di un sasso.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> * Al via la manutenzione del gasdotto Nord Stream 1.
> C'è molta preoccupazione su quello che accadrà al termine della manutenzione prevista tra 10 giorni.
> La Russia sfrutterà l'occasione per terminare le forniture di gas all'Europa, ed in particolare alla Germania?
> Secondo molti ministri europei bisogna prepararsi a questa eventualità.
> ...


Si ma che vuoi che sia, ci sta far fallire il proprio paese per sanzionare la Russia e mandarla in defaulth!1!1!1!
Ne è valsa la pena!


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *prima notizia Ansa*
> 
> *Eni:
> 
> ...


Ovvio è tutta una rete collegata, il gas in inverno lo dovremo condividere con tutti i paesi Ue-Nato..
Inoltre voglio proprio vedere da dove lo tirano fuori, senza creare ulteriori tensioni.
Sottraiamo quello che il Quatar vende al giappone e altri paesi asiatici?
Prendiamo il gnl Usa stracciando i contratti in essere?
A che prezzo? E sopratutto dove sono le infrastrutture per permettere ciò?
Parlo del presente eh, non me ne frega se fra tre anni abbiamo costruito il rigassificatore a porto empedocle o abbiamo 10 centrali marine in più..


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi domando a cosa pensavano le marionette europee quando spoileravano ai 4 venti che con il gas russo avevano chiuso e che stavano cercando alternative,soprattutto in USA e africa.
> Intelligenza pari a quella di un sasso.


Ecco sono completamente d'accordo con te su questa cosa.
Un adolescente di 14 anni avrebbe un QI superiore a questi.
Ma come si fa a dire in pubblico una cosa simile?
Per me questa cosa dell'indipendenza energetica del Europa ha fatto scattare la miccia in Ucraina.
Questo più la voglia di Putin di tornare alla URSS e di rovesciare la supremazia occidentale.
Con l'Occidente che diventa 100% green chi salta in aria sarebbe stata la Russia.
Se aspettavano che noi fossimo pronti non avrebbero potuto ricatarci. 
La forza della Russia si divide in 2 cose. Gas e arma nucleare.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco sono completamente d'accordo con te su questa cosa.
> Un adolescente di 14 anni avrebbe un QI superiore a questi.
> Ma come si fa a dire in pubblico una cosa simile?
> Per me questa cosa dell'indipendenza energetica del Europa ha fatto scattare la miccia in Ucraina.
> ...


anche secondo me si sarebbe arrivati allo scontro prima o poi per questo motivo. Abbiamo solo anticipato i tempi sfruttando la situazione ucraina.
Il problema è che decisioni così importanti non sono prese da tecnici veri e propri (anche se c'è il rischio di trasformarli in "Burioni"), ma da politicanti che non capiscono un tubo. Prima creano il problema poi cercano la soluzione, apposto siamo.


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> * Al via la manutenzione del gasdotto Nord Stream 1.
> C'è molta preoccupazione su quello che accadrà al termine della manutenzione prevista tra 10 giorni.
> La Russia sfrutterà l'occasione per terminare le forniture di gas all'Europa, ed in particolare alla Germania?
> Secondo molti ministri europei bisogna prepararsi a questa eventualità.
> ...


Ringraziate la coolona, cari crucchi.


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco sono completamente d'accordo con te su questa cosa.
> Un adolescente di 14 anni avrebbe un QI superiore a questi.
> Ma come si fa a dire in pubblico una cosa simile?
> Per me questa cosa dell'indipendenza energetica del Europa ha fatto scattare la miccia in Ucraina.
> ...


È totalmente il contrario. La Merkel ha approvato il nord stream 2 pochi mesi dopo la guerra in Crimea. E i lavori per il completamento sono finiti alla fine del 2021.Putin ha attaccato proprio perché sapeva che siamo e saremo sempre più dipendenti dal gas, visto che del nucleare non vogliamo sentire parlare. Non si aspettava che avremo voluto farne a meno del gas russo, visto che ad oggi non è sostituibile al 100%. (e infatti si parla di razionamenti). Senza la Merkel a pecora non avrebbe mai attaccato Kiev perché non avrebbe avuto armi di ricatto.


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> È totalmente il contrario. La Merkel ha approvato il nord stream 2 pochi mesi dopo la guerra in Crimea. E i lavori per il completamento sono finiti alla fine del 2021.Putin ha attaccato proprio perché sapeva che siamo e saremo sempre più dipendenti dal gas, visto che del nucleare non vogliamo sentire parlare. Non si aspettava che avremo voluto farne a meno del gas russo, visto che ad oggi non è sostituibile al 100%. (e infatti si parla di razionamenti). Senza la Merkel a pecora non avrebbe mai attaccato Kiev perché non avrebbe avuto armi di ricatto.


Penso che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa. 
Tu stai parlando del immediato.
(Il NS2 serviva a non dare soldi ai paesi attraversati dal NS1). Quindi più soldi per i russi. Forse a noi un piccolo sconto (non saprei). Sicuramente un bel gruzzoletto per chi ha appoggiato il tutto (Merkel in primis).
Noi totalmente dipendenti dal gas russo.
Per i prossimi anni. Non a lughissomo termine.

la transizione green e un obiettivo dichiarato e certificato da tutti.
così come l'evoluzione sulla fusione nucleare o sui nuovi reattori nucleari molto più piccoli.

OK che l'Italia non ne ha voluto sapere nulla del nucleare... Ma la Francia ne sta costruendo 6 nuovi se non sbaglio.

insomma la Russia aveva un lasso di tempo di una quindicina di anni per ricattarci.
non so se Putin avesse tutto questo tempo (e malato veramente?).
inoltre qui aveva un pretesto. Magari tra 5 anni no.
l'ha sfruttato.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: pronto il piano di emergenza dell'Italia: lampioni spenti, carbone e due gradi in meno di riscaldamento.*



E tutti intorno al fuoco a cantare "anno stati i fascisti, vogliamo lo ius fetentii e il carbone", con rigorose magliette no-nucleare.

Una nazione allo sfascio.


----------



## Controcorrente (11 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E tutti intorno al fuoco a cantare "a stato Putin, anno stati i fascisti, vogliamo lo ius fetentii e il carbone", con rigorose magliette no-nucleare.
> 
> Una nazione allo sfascio.


Già, proprio revisionismo storico dire che è stato Putin... mica come voi che la sapete lunga.


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Già, proprio revisionismo storico dire che è stato Putin... mica come voi che la sapete lunga.


Praticamente la narrazione nazionale è che colpa è di tutti tranne che di Putin. Boh, senza parole.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E tutti intorno al fuoco a cantare "a stato Putin, anno stati i fascisti, vogliamo lo ius fetentii e il carbone", con rigorose magliette no-nucleare.
> 
> Una nazione allo sfascio.


... E la bandiera arcobaleno sul balcone.
Ma anche una bella fascia scaldaorecchie LGBTxyzeicczp


----------



## Devil man (11 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> notizia tragicomica dalla Russia
> 
> praticamente la catena di fastfood che ha sostituito il mc donald (che ha scelto di chiudere i suoi punti vendita dopo l'invasione in ucraina) ha comunicato che dovrà rimuovere dal menù le patatine fritte
> 
> ...


Non è il MC Donald's quindi non pretendo patatine fritte mi sta bene anche l'insalata russa


----------



## Devil man (11 Luglio 2022)

Intanto una pizza bianca con dentro crudo, stracciatella e melanzane + acqua prezzo 12€

2 anni fa stesso panino lo pagavo 7.80€


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Praticamente la narrazione nazionale è che colpa è di tutti tranne che di Putin. Boh, senza parole.


Credo che nessuno al mondo neghi che Putin abbia aggredito l' Ucraina, però fa specie che a distanza di 5 mesi si debba ancora stare a spiegare le stesse cose. Questa guerra, com'è vero che ha delle vittime, ha anche dei mandanti che stanno oltreoceano e che giocano con le sorti di noi Europei. Non capirlo significa non averci capito nulla della situazione.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Già, proprio revisionismo storico dire che è stato Putin... mica come voi che la sapete lunga.



Sì, è stato Putin.

E qualcun altro ci ha messo del suo. Comunque toglila dalla frase se ti dà fastidio. Anzi, la tolgo io, guarda.

Per saperla lunga, caro, io non la so lunga, voi invece sì.

Ho visto come ha funzionato il default russo, quindi hai poco da fare ironia, con gli slogan ideologici vai poco lontano e poi ti tocca lamentarti in continuazione dei miei post.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Avete letto il piano di emergenza e austerity per il razionamento dell'energia e del gas?

Si parla di coprifuoco, chiusura delle attività anticipate ecc... Mi sa che alla fine i vari lockdown e coprifuoco del menga servivano ad abituare la gente a sto scenario



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto il piano di emergenza e austerity per il razionamento dell'energia e del gas?
> 
> Si parla di coprifuoco, chiusura delle attività anticipate ecc... Mi sa che alla fine i vari lockdown e coprifuoco del menga servivano ad abituare la gente a sto scenario
> 
> ...



Apro un nuovo topic, dal lampione spento di stamattina siamo passati a scenari inquietanti.
Qui ci scappa davvero la rivoluzione...


----------

